# Hardware and accessories for a compound slide table (drill press)?



## Cavediver (Jun 12, 2017)

Tiring of the clamp, nudge, re-clamp, nudge it some more drill press setup game, I bought a Phase II cross-slide table.  (A review of the same table by another forum member: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/phase-ii-mil-drill-compound-cross-slide-review.15972/)

Not having a mill or any real experience with work holding on a flat table, I have no idea what hardware or additional accessories I need to cover setup and basic clamping.  

Any recommendations?  My best guess is something like this clamping kit from LMS.  Would this be over the top, not enough, or ???

(I know this is a vague question, but I have NO idea what I'm doing here and don't want to buy stuff I'll never use, is complete junk, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 12, 2017)

You will fairly well cover it with a set of Tee slot clamps of appropriate size and a drill press vise.  Measure the width of the top slot to determine the correct clamping set.  The slot width should be slightly larger than the clamp size; 5/8" sounds large.  For the vise, select one with clamping ears.  You can use the clamp set to clamp the vise or short bolts and washers with the Tee nuts.


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks RJ.  I ordered a couple of partially threaded t-nuts from McMaster today, and will start looking for a (better) vice this weekend.
The top slot on this table is indeed 5/8.  It seems large for this type and size of table, but it is what it is...  1/2-13 hardware appears to be the most common for this size slot.

Do the studs and the rest of the hardware need to be hardened?  I can see that for a high-usage piece, but I'm certainly not in that category and am not concerned with wearing anything out.  OTOH, if hardened components are truly better in this case (stronger, less likely to strip or break during use?) I'll order up the proper materials instead of piecing it together from common hardware.


----------



## David S (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a similar x-y table on my drill press and use a toe clamping kit similar to the LMS one you show.  Nothing has to be specially hardened in my opinion.  As RJ suggests I have an old Craftsman vise with ears and mount it to the table with the T-slot hardware.


I do mostly small work on clock parts so prefer to mount my vise sideways so the tightening handle isn't in my way.

David


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 16, 2017)

David S said:


> I have a similar x-y table on my drill press and use a toe clamping kit similar to the LMS one you show.  Nothing has to be specially hardened in my opinion.  As RJ suggests I have an old Craftsman vise with ears and mount it to the table with the T-slot hardware.
> 
> David



Thanks David.  Did you add that gib lock to your table, or was that a stock feature?  Do you use it often?  I was wondering if it would be a good idea to retrofit mine.


----------



## David S (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes I removed one of the existing gib screws and made a new one with the knob to act as a lock.  I do all my milling on this set up so the locks are required due to all the backlash in the feeds.
Even for just drilling I would suggest locks since it can bounce around a bit.

David


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 16, 2017)

The Phase II is a nice table, but like all these tables, the quality of the handles and screw back lash can be a problem. I don't know your skill level,  but I just started an upgrade project on this same table in members projects.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jun 16, 2017)

I also got tired of nudge-and-fudge clamping on my drill press.

I purchased a compound table and milling vise from Grizzly.  The compound table was not as good as the Phase II.

Most of my work holding is with the vise.




It did not take long to appreciate that the gibs need to be tightened to prevent the compound table moving slightly.  I changed a gib screw on each side to a hex screw so I can easily tighten the gibs with a hand held driver.  Made a big difference.

For some of my wood work holding I have to remove the vise and clamp to the compound table.  In this example I have a strip of wood which is clamped so I can drill some thin discs with a plug cutter for inlays in a bowl I was making.

These are woodwork clamps.  I made my own nuts from a piece of aluminium bar and 1/4in carriage bolts epoxied into the bar.  Now I have a mill I should make better nuts.


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 16, 2017)

David S said:


> Yes I removed one of the existing gib screws and made a new one with the knob to act as a lock.  I do all my milling on this set up so the locks are required due to all the backlash in the feeds.
> Even for just drilling I would suggest locks since it can bounce around a bit.
> 
> David



Very good to know.  Thanks for the heads-up!



mark_f said:


> The Phase II is a nice table, but like all these tables, the quality of the handles and screw back lash can be a problem. *I don't know your skill level*,  but I just started an upgrade project on this same table in members projects.



I don't think I have one yet... 
Quite timely, I must say.  I was looking at the backlash issue and wondering if I could adapt an anti-backlash nut like the CNC folks use.  Cutting the screws is a little beyond me at this point, but if I have a target or goal for improvement I'll likely get there much faster.  Thank you for providing the inspiration! 



Dave Paine said:


> I also got tired of nudge-and-fudge clamping on my drill press.
> I purchased a compound table and milling vise from Grizzly.  The compound table was not as good as the Phase II.
> Most of my work holding is with the vise.


Thanks Dave.
I have the same clamps on my small drill press and was wondering if I could press them into service.  I'm sure they'll be fine for most drilling operations, but I will need  to bore them out a bit for the 1/2" thread.  I'll also take your lead and fix up some sort of auxiliary top for direct drilling operations.


----------



## hman (Jun 16, 2017)

Just for fun, check post #7 in http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/drill-press-vise-adapter-plate.59848/
It shows how to securely anchor an X-Y slide (like the one Mark Frazier mentioned, _I think_) to a steel table _without_ hold-down bolts, yet have it easy to reposition when desired.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 16, 2017)

Cavediver said:


> I don't think I have one yet...
> Quite timely, I must say. I was looking at the backlash issue and wondering if I could adapt an anti-backlash nut like the CNC folks use. Cutting the screws is a little beyond me at this point, but if I have a target or goal for improvement I'll likely get there much faster. Thank you for providing the inspiration!



You would not have to make any new screws. The originals get modified. The modification will make the table smooth and accurate just like a milling machine table and back lash can be reduced to just a few thousandths.


----------

